# We got Water!



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Got the solar system installed on the well over the weekend. Finally I get to quit hauling all our water from town when we go to the ranch.

It's a Shurflo 9300 based system that was purchased from thesolarstore.com . They did screw my order up but in the end made it right so I would deal with them again.

The well was drilled to 180' with a static water level ov 66' and produced 5 GPM. The pump was installed at 150' because it has a max submergance of 100'. It produces about 2 gpm in full sun in this setup.

So far it's cost right at $2000 total for the solar setup. I plan on buying a DC-DC cionverter so I can pump water using the truck if I need to get a few gallons when it's dark.

I still need to plumb it all together for watering the orchard we are planning on puttin in next spring.


WWW


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to make an update on the system.

After 4 years (3 seasons) the pump did finally stop working and I replaced it with my spare pump. I do have a rebuild kit on the way so will rebuild that pump and store away for future breakdowns.

This was the first time it had failed and I'm still pleased with the system. Being a diaghram pump it was expected that it would fail in about 5 years. Our usage for watering the orchard may have been slightly heavier than normal so failing a year earlier than normal was expected.

I also did get a DC-DC converter so I can hook up to the truck and pump water on cloudy days or at night.

WWW


----------

